# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  aide trappage + bons stérilisations Brétigny/Orge

## krissou

J'ai été contactée par une dame âgée qui nourrit 7 chats dans une cité de Brétigny sur Orge.

Je recherche une aide au trappage et des bons de stérilisation valables dans une clinique véto de Brétigny ou très proche.

Malheureusement je n'ai trouvé aucune association chats sur Brétigny ou à proximité pour m'aider.

----------


## lilou130

Up

----------


## krissou

Pour les bons de stérilisation, j'ai une solution mais j'ai besoin d'une trappe et d'une asso. 
La nourrisseuse vient de me signaler 2 chatons aperçus hier, ils ont environ un mois selon elle et suivaient leur maman...

----------


## sev93

Il fait contacter l association trente millions d amis il y a leur téléphone sur internet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a l association également qui est pas mal mon jour de chance qui est a Palaiseau alors c est vrai qu il faut attraper soi même je crois mais il faut tenter. L ecole des chats également prête leur trappe (sois caution carte d identité)
Et au pire moi je pourrai participer pour acheter une trappe.
Mais faire attention que l association ' euthanasie pas si le chat a le sida ou une tumeur.
Bien demander a l association avant pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises....

----------


## lilou130

up

----------


## krissou

Merci Sev pour les infos.
J'avais essayé de joindre 30 millions d'amis par mail mais ils m'avaient dit qu'ils ne donnaient pas de bons aux particuliers.
J'ai effectivement entendu parler de l'asso "mon jour de chance". je vais essayer de les joindre. J'ai surtout besoin d'une asso qui prenne la maman et les chatons en FA car je ne veux pas que la mère retourne dehors !
et aux dernières nouvelles, ce n'est pas 2 mais 4 chatons qu'il y a à trapper  :Frown:

----------


## lilou130

coucou krissou 
je fais remonter ton post.
Tu as pu prendre contact avec mon contact.? 
J'espère que oui et que tu vas pouvoir résoudre ce problème
mais au cas ou je remonte 
gros bisous
lilou

----------

